# Participants needed! - Survey on cubing habits (results used for upcoming tutorial)



## blah (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing a "proper cubing form" tutorial for a variety of reasons that I won't go into for the time being. But before that, I need some general statistics on what most people are doing.

So watch this video...





Then pick one option for each of the 3 questions I asked in the video:
1. *with* or *without* pinky support
2a. Turning hand: *curl* or *flick*
2b. Gripping hand: *curl* or *flick*
3. *with* or *without* pinky support

I won't do a poll because there are 2^3 = 8 possible combinations, which is pretty stupid.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 16, 2009)

1 Without
2 Curl for U, Flick for U'
3 Without


----------



## Kxg (Oct 16, 2009)

Without
Curl
Without


----------



## elcarc (Oct 16, 2009)

1. With pinky support, although its instinctive for me.
2. Both, depends on the alg. Altough I usually find myself curling when I'm just messing around.
3. I can only do double trigger with my left, so its still pinky support.

EDIT: I dont think you should make a video like this, as everyone has there own cubing style and form, and no one way should be the correct way.


----------



## blah (Oct 16, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> 2 Curl for U, Flick for U'


Which are your turning/gripping hands?



Kxg said:


> Curl


For turning hand or gripping hand?


----------



## Kxg (Oct 16, 2009)

blah said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > Curl
> ...



Both, I suppose.  Though my non-dominant hand curl seems somewhat different.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Oct 16, 2009)

Without
CUrl
Without


----------



## mazei (Oct 16, 2009)

Erm...

1. without
2. Both
3. Both

Sorry if its not much help due to both, but its the fact that I do both.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think he's going to base the 'correct way' off of data, but rather already planned this and is only getting data from us to show what % of us are doing things the same way.

There is no actual proper way, so he may also just be doing an experiment. But who knows other than Blah?


----------



## Lofty (Oct 16, 2009)

1.) With
2.) Curl
3.) With
My hands don't move much.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 16, 2009)

1) With
2) Curl for both
3) Without


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 16, 2009)

1. With
2. Curl Curl
3. With


----------



## dueone (Oct 16, 2009)

1. my both pinky don't even touch the cube...
2. right hand curl, left hand flick
3. without


----------



## Novriil (Oct 16, 2009)

1. without
2. curve both
3. without.


----------



## Winston (Oct 16, 2009)

1. Without
2. Flick for turning hand, curl for gripping hand
3. Without


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Oct 16, 2009)

with
curl
with


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 16, 2009)

1. With
2. Flick
3. With


----------



## deepSubDiver (Oct 16, 2009)

without
curl
flick
without


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 16, 2009)

1. Without. But my pinky sometimes touches the bottom of the cube just to feel comfortable

2a. Turning hand (right): Flick
2b. Gripping hand (left): Curl

3. Without


----------



## Logan (Oct 16, 2009)

1. without pinky support
2a. Turning hand: curl
2b. Gripping hand: curl
3. without pinky support

There you go


----------



## afrocod (Oct 16, 2009)

The Novice Perspective

1.With
2.Curl
3.With


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

1. Without
2. Curl
3. Without


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 16, 2009)

1. with
2a. curl-like
2b. curl-like
2. with


----------



## LNZ (Oct 16, 2009)

Without
Curl
Curl
Without

Note: The U and U' moves are the only layers I turn by using finger tricks. I avoid using most finger tricks to reduce the lag time between by brain and my hands. I have a big hand to eye coordination problem. I use my wrists mainly.


----------



## Ness (Oct 16, 2009)

with
curl 
with

That works best for me.


----------



## pjk (Oct 16, 2009)

1. *with* or *without* pinky support: without (generally)
2a. Turning hand: *curl* or *flick*: curl
2b. Gripping hand: *curl* or *flick*: curl
3. *with* or *without* pinky support: without


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 16, 2009)

1. With.
2. Curl for both hands.
3. With.


----------



## ErikJ (Oct 16, 2009)

with
curl
curl
with


----------



## linkmaster03 (Oct 16, 2009)

1. With.
2a. Curl.
2b. Curl.
3. With.


----------



## dannyz0r (Oct 16, 2009)

1.With
2.Both
3.Without


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 17, 2009)

1. with
2a. curl
2b. curl
3. with


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

1 Without
2 Curl
3 Without


----------



## Lorenzo (Oct 17, 2009)

My right index finger is fractured since 2 years old, so i do a flicky sort of curl.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 17, 2009)

without
flick
without.


----------



## Tortin (Oct 17, 2009)

With
Curl for both
*With*
Sorry, I change this and say *both*, depending on the situation.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 17, 2009)

1. with
2a. curl
2b. curl
3. with


----------



## spunkymp4 (Oct 17, 2009)

1. without
2. curl/curl
3. without


----------



## fariq (Oct 17, 2009)

with
curl for both
with


----------

